# How did YOU teach your dog to heel?



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Also I am open to criticism if I'm making mistakes in my methods . Maybe I need to just stick with the yard where he will respond to treats as a reward?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You need to practice in all kinds of different locations. You can work in the house the front yard just up and down your block he will get it. With Jige I would take him for walks in town and I would day heel so mnay time I felt like I should have a tape recording and if he moved out I would bring him back into position with a tug on his collar and a heel command. He is doing great I have to say he is better off eash thna on leash tho.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks! I will practice in more areas. We start novice obedience in 2 weeks, and I know that will help a lot as well.


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

Honestly, at just 4 months old, I think trying to teach a formal heel may do more harm than good, i.e., very demotivating for a pup. I'd focus on building your working relationship and teaching him "how to learn" through tricks and self-control games and hold off on any real heeling for several months.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"300 Peck" - A Simple Method for Increasing Duration or Distance - Part II | Karen Pryor Clickertraining This is called the 300 peck method.

In the link it shows what to do if you want to extend a sit. Many apply this to heeling.
Evaluate what you expect the heel to look like.
Do you want your dogs head up and looking at you or just walking next to you?
Do you want the dog to be right at the seam of your pants or the ears at the seam or the dogs neck at your seam.
Once you know what criteria you want then that is what you will reward for.

1 step mark the behavior and reward
2 steps mark the behavior and reward
3 steps mark the behavior and reward

If the dog isn't exactly doing as you want it done do not mark and reward start again at step 1
step 1 is the most important step if you want the head up and looking at you 
do not move past it until you have it.

if after step 1 or step 2 or any step if your dog looks away start over.... if you don't you will have a dog that thinks it is acceptable to look around instead of focusing on the task at hand.

Another thing to think about is that dogs really follow our body language. So if you start on your left foot for step one then another time start on your right foot for step one it is confusing for the dog. If you start on the same foot every time it gives the dog an extra cue.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Reading back and seeing your pup is only 4 months old if you are practicing any heeling I wouldn't do it no more than for a minute at a time. 

I would put a lot more reinforcement and training into polite walking first.

Here is a set of videos that I would recommend working through for polite walking.

It sets the dog up for heel position and has such a high rate of reinforcement that the dog really wants to walk next to you. Which then sets your dog up for success for heeling in the future.






 part 1






 part 2







 part 3


----------

